

Seven lessons learned while producing our crowd sourcing campaign - coopdog
http://www.issimomag.com/2013/04/22/seven-lessons-learned-while-producing-our-crowd-sourcing-campaign/

======
hispanic
Thanks for sharing this. I'm filing it away for future reference. There are
some tips here that sound like they make a lot of sense. However, you state
that "here are some important lessons we discovered while producing our
campaign for Issimo Magazine". So, am I correct in assuming that this is your
first crowdfunding experience? If so, I have to question the validity of some
of your assertions, considering that your campaign is currently at less than
10% of your goal. (Full disclosure, I have no crowdfunding experience to lean
on to refute your points.)

Regardless, I consider this a good list of aspects to consider when creating a
campaign. I just think they would carry more weight were your campaign at
least close to fully-funded. (Or maybe you learned them from someone else
while constructing your campaign?) Good luck, nonetheless.

